# Bell microSIM Card



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Can anyone who has either picked up a 3G iPad from an Apple Store or visited a Bell store tell me how I can get ahold of a Bell microSIM? I ordered the Rogers one with the iPad but would like to try Bell's network. 

I went to talk to a guy at a Bell store yesterday and he said that the iPads ship, internationally, with an "unlocked" SIM that can be used on Bell and Rogers. I've never heard of such a thing and it took a lot of willpower not to call BS on him, but maybe I'm not as up on telco stuff as I think I am? He said they would not be selling microSIMs and that no carrier stores would be selling them. I have a feeling the last part is completely wrong, however.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 27, 2004)

According to the Bell site the sims are only available from Apple, FutureShop and BestBuy, doesn't make sense to me that they don't carry it themselves.

bell.ca


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Bell announces iPad 3G rate plans

Posted by digitalhome on May 27, 2010 · 
Bell has announced it will offer data plans for the 3G enabled iPad which goes on sale tomorrow in Canada.
The company says it will offer two thirty day plans to iPad owners with a Bell Micro Sim card: a 250MB and 5GB plan for $15 and $35 respectively.
The prices are identical to those announced by Rogers Wireless earlier this month. Both companies also offer free WiFi access to purchasers at hotspot locations across the country. The only significant difference between the Bell and Rogers offering is that Bell offers 824 hotspots across Canada versus 373 public hotspots for Rogers Wireless. Data usage over WiFi at Bell Hotspots does not count towards your 30 day data usage plan.
Micro Sim cards for Rogers and Bell are an additional $10 each.
The Canadian rate plans are close to those in the U.S. where Apple charges $15 U.S. for a 250 MB plan and $30 for unlimited data usage every 30 days.
The plans will expire at the end of thirty days or up when the data limit has been reached. Users will receive onscreen messages when they get close to their limit so they won’t inadvertently exceed their limit. Once informed users can choose to turn off 3G access.
.


----------



## LionTamer (Jun 23, 2006)

At the Apple Store, they offered the choice of Rogers or Bell sim card. I selected Bell, and it rang up with a price of $0.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

LionTamer, do you know if Bell is offering on-device activation? Heard a rumour only Rogers was.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

BestBuy was including a free sim from Rogers, Bell or Telus this morning. Don't know if they'll just give you one if you aren't buying a unit from them. They might. They had lots as they are the new combo SIM/Micro SIM card.


----------



## LionTamer (Jun 23, 2006)

thadley said:


> LionTamer, do you know if Bell is offering on-device activation? Heard a rumour only Rogers was.


Just messing around in settings, there doesn't appear to be an on-device activation...so actually I don't know what to do to activate. Do I have to call Bell every time I want to activate or deactivate service?


----------



## brett (May 27, 2007)

When I turn off wifi and connect to 3G, I get a message in safari to call bell in order to activate. That's really inconvenient, I hope they change this soon and allow on-device activations.


----------



## brucebeh (Sep 22, 2007)

When I called into activate it, she told me before the 30 days is up, they should have a system setup for automatic renewal and presumably on-device activation... I saw a news article saying the carriers need to install some back end software for it [on-device activation] to work properly.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Apple gave me one for free, didn't buy an iPad from them directly. Aaaaaand I promptly lost it and have to go back out and get a new one! Gah!


----------



## dhc (May 29, 2010)

*IPAD Bell Issue*

Please help. I have a US purchased iPad 3G which I activated today with bell service micro sim. I had to call Bell to activate, but I initially had problem. I had to then manually enter the APN number which is pda2.bell.ca under the cellular data section. This solved the problem, but I cannot see "view my account" at all. So I cannot check the balance etc. Is this a problem with bell or is it because I am using a US iPad linked to US iTunes with my Canadian bell service?


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you try to sync and update your carrier software?


----------



## stingko (Apr 14, 2008)

dhc said:


> Please help. I have a US purchased iPad 3G which I activated today with bell service micro sim. I had to call Bell to activate, but I initially had problem. I had to then manually enter the APN number which is pda2.bell.ca under the cellular data section. This solved the problem, but I cannot see "view my account" at all. So I cannot check the balance etc. Is this a problem with bell or is it because I am using a US iPad linked to US iTunes with my Canadian bell service?


Temporary. Bell rep told me they'd have on device account management soon. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the speed. Clocking in at 5 Mbps!


----------



## dhc (May 29, 2010)

*3G Bell issue*

Yes I did update the itunes and it even downloaded the "carrier update" but if I remove the APN manually, it will not connect. otherwise it works like a charm. Very fast. But I still cannot see "view account" it maybe a carrier Bell issue, but Bell does not know what to do either.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Question: If the plans are for "thirty days", what happens in the 31-day months? I notice that the plans do not say "monthly" but rather "thirty days", hence the question.

Cheers


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

tilt said:


> Question: If the plans are for "thirty days", what happens in the 31-day months? I notice that the plans do not say "monthly" but rather "thirty days", hence the question.
> 
> Cheers


Since it isn't monthly the months with 31 days doesn't matter. You just get 30 days from when you activate it. This is better because this way if I activate it in the middle of the month, I don't just get 15 days of service. The 30 days is a much better solution.


----------

